# What to feed an 7 week old standard



## rdefino (Jan 2, 2013)

I was adivsed in another thread to switch my 7 week old standard off Purina Pro plan.

What would be the best to feed her that I can find at a store of vet.

Any recommendations would be the great.

Thanks


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I know lots of people on here prefer the grain free foods. My Max has been eating ProPlan for large breed puppies since he was weaned. I don't want to change anything because he seems to be just fine on it. Good coat, good poop, clear eyes. If it's not broke, don't fix it is what I say. I will have to change it eventually, since he won't be a puppy for much longer.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Blue buffalo makes good food as does Orijen. There is a link to a dog food website somewhere on here. First ingredient should always be meat. Real meat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

we feed raw in our house  big, raw, chunks of meat, they love it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

What pet stores do you have access to? I don't think you're going to find any great foods at the vet, but you can find some better foods at pet stores and even more at smaller pet boutiques. 

I assume you want to feed a dry food. While there are sure to be varying opinions on which foods are the best, these are some foods which are all better than Proplan. I suggest doing some research to see which of these foods might work for you!

Acana & Orijen (made by Champion Petfoods. Can be found at smaller specialty pet stores)
Addiction 
Nutrisource
Earthborn
TOTW
Fromm
Nature's Variety Instinct
Innova
Evo
Californi Natural
Lotus
Petcurean
Canidae
Natural Balance
Solid Gold
Evangers
AvoDerm
Nutrisca
Blue Buffalo
Back to Basics
Wellness
**Eukanuba has some new foods out that are better than their others (and better than Proplan): Eukanuba Naturally Wild, Eukanuba Pure Formulas
**Science diet also has some new foods better than their others: Science Diet Ideal Balance.

My dogs eat a combination of Premade raw (Nature's Variety and Primal) and kibble (I like Acana). I prefer grain free foods, though I'm not opposed to quality grain inclusive foods, I just don't feed them myself. For a puppy (do you have a standard?) I'd look to make sure the food is not going to support excessive or rapid growth. You don't want excess calcium in the food. Once you narrow it down to some brands you have access too, then you can start looking for the most appropriate food for your pup.


----------

